# 2.5 gal. Iwagumi - "At the Meadow"



## George (Sep 11, 2004)

My latest aquascape and first attempt with a nano. Also my first try at iwagumi.



*Tank* - AGA 30x20x20cm / 12x8x8" , approx 10 l. / 2.5 gal. 
*Filter* - 160 lph HOB
*Light* - 24w PC T5 6500K 6 hours
*CO2* - 30 bubbles per min. with lights, CO2 mist
*Substrate* - 1-2mm inert gravel with loam base
*Ferts *- TMG, KNO3, 3x weekly 50% water change
*Decor* - Rocks, origin unknown
*Background*- backlit white card
*Plants* - Eleocharis acicularis, Riccia sp. "Dwarf"
*Fish* - Microrasbora nana


----------



## weeds (Mar 28, 2004)

That's gorgeous!! Nice job!


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

I love it, George. So pretty. The fauna works nicely as well.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

Nice work dude-- it turned out really nice


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Its really nice. I love the plant/rock layout! And the fish are great!


----------



## Blacksunshine (Oct 11, 2006)

*drools* clean. Simple very nice. good work!


----------



## LGHT (Aug 21, 2006)

Looks nice, but it's sort of plain.


----------



## Subotaj (Oct 16, 2006)

:worship:
Very well done! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## hoffboy (Feb 20, 2005)

Really, really lovely.

I'll make one photography suggestion and one scaping suggestion. Feel free, of course, to ignore both.

1) The grass reflecting off the surface is distracting. If you set up a fan to pass air over the surface, you'll achieve a lovely effect and break up the reflections.

2) The grass forms a rather bland straight line horizon. Can you imagine trimming it such that it forms a diagonal? I can.

In any case, this is fine work and you should be proud.

Matt


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

Constructive criticism as I see it, hoffboy! =]

Tank is awesome, the simplicity of the design works well! I'm sure if you told others it was something large than a 2.5 they would believe you.


----------



## hoffboy (Feb 20, 2005)

I just have to toss out one more bit of 'constructive criticism' ... I'd love to see a photo sans pearling. I know pearling is something to be proud of, but it's a bit distracting. I'm just sayin'.

Matt


----------



## blueguppygirl (Oct 30, 2006)

Nightshop said:


> Tank is awesome, the simplicity of the design works well! I'm sure if you told others it was something large than a 2.5 they would believe you.


I agree, Very nicely done!


----------



## George (Sep 11, 2004)

Wow, thanks for all the feedback - it is most appreciated! 

Matt - Three good points, thanks. 

How would you prune the hairgrass? Sloping down to the right to balance with the rocks? I did also consider a U-shape but wasn't sure.

LGHT - If you mean "plain" as in simple then I agree wholeheartedly. I don't have the skill to create complex aquascapes in such small volumes. 

If you mean "plain" as in boring then we have a difference of opinion, that I respect.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

George, this scape looks wonderful! All plants are growing healthy and has filled in. One suggestion, maybe a mid-ground plant would of been nice, that way it creates a little bit of depth. Overall, everything looks great. Good job!


----------



## ianmoede (Oct 1, 2004)

John, i agree with you on that, the sense of depth is lost because of a rapid transition from riccia to hairgrass. The base of the rocks are almost invisible.


----------



## George (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks for the critiques guys. 

I tried some middle-ground accenting with some Lilaeopsis brasiliensis but didn't like it. I like the simplicity of just two plants and find the hairgrass accents sufficient for my taste to provide the fore-rear transistion. 

I am hopeful that I can prune the riccia (I haven't touched it yet since planting) to provide a futher sense of said depth i.e. shorter at front. I also like the way the rock bases aren't 100% visible, to me this looks more natural, like they've been there for ages.


----------



## weeds (Mar 28, 2004)

George..I wouldn't change a thing. There is a lot to be said for the "simplicity" of this landscape. When I first looked at this tank..I really thought it was a larger tank. Less is more in this case. The Picasso effect.


----------



## George (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks weeds. 

Although I tend to agree with you on this I do think it is very worthwhile to experiment, even once one (thinks) is happy. That is the beauty of forums like this, critiques can be a very useful thing indeed. For instance the sloping hairgrass idea has intrigued me and I am keen to try it out. Of course, I have taken some decent photos prior to this, just in case it all goes terribly wrong! I also had some interesting feedback on rock positioning over on APC, and the member had a very good point re. golden ratios etc. 

That is why this hobby is so good, made even better by communities like this.

Thanks!


----------



## George (Sep 11, 2004)




----------



## Mendez (Dec 29, 2006)

Microrasbora nana... Is that the comun name there?... Because I cant't find it in Portugal, and is exactly what I need... -_-

BTW, thats one of the aquariums where I find inspiration ( I don't know if you understand =b )


----------



## George (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks Mendez.

_Microrasbora nana_ is the full scientific name.

A couple of links for you.

Country Species Summary

Microrasbora nana - AquaticQuotient.com


----------



## George (Sep 11, 2004)

My camera is getting a right work out!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Looking good George, the dwarf hairgrass really thickened up since the last time I seen the picture. The dwarf riccia has grown in really nice as well.

What kind of camera are you using?


----------



## D.gilly (Sep 25, 2005)

This is indeed one of the nicest ADA style nanos i have ever seen it is amazing ! i hope you will be entering it into a few contests. Beautiful!


----------



## George (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks guys.

John - I am using an Olympus D-435 compact P&S, cheap as chips and very basic. It has no manual white balance setting so I use the preset "beach and snow" setting, as this brings out the greens nicely. I do use a tripod though, a very worthwhile investment.

I will be investing in a Canon 350D this year. Around the same time I set up my 120cm.


----------



## Simoriax (Jul 13, 2005)

Stunning mate, any chance of some pictures from different angles? Just to be nosey


----------



## sNApple (Nov 6, 2005)

sweet tank, i like that last pic the most


----------



## TigerLilly (Oct 11, 2004)

simply AMAZING!!!


----------



## ram man (Apr 30, 2005)

all i have to say is WOW! very beautiful


----------



## George (Sep 11, 2004)

Quick update.


----------



## saltura (Aug 23, 2006)

Nice job on your first try!


----------

